# First time trying Cheese!



## nekramp (Oct 21, 2012)

Trying my first go at smoking some cheese.  Not quite sure if i'm doing it right or how long to smoke but i figure i will wing it!  I'm using oak, hickory, peach blend in my AMNPS.  I didn't have enough pellets of just one to fill the smoker so i blended them together, hope it turn out alright!  (I got 25 pounds of pellets ordered from Todd already and should be here soon hopefully!)  I put the cheese on the smoker at 9:50 and plan on taking it off sometime early afternoon!  Any suggestions would be great since i have never tried cheese yet!!













image.jpg



__ nekramp
__ Oct 21, 2012


















image.jpg



__ nekramp
__ Oct 21, 2012


















image.jpg



__ nekramp
__ Oct 21, 2012






Temp was 45 this morning and i just checked it and it was up to 55!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like a great start


----------



## rdknb (Oct 21, 2012)

the hardest thing for me on cheese is the wait lol


----------



## xutfuzzy (Oct 21, 2012)

Good stuff!  For my bush-league advice, I would say to start with only 3 hours of smoke.  I did three the first time, and this week for my second cheese smoke I knocked it down to 2.  In about a month I'll find out if I need to go back up to 2.5 or 3 hours.


----------



## roller (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice ! its my new hobby !


----------



## nekramp (Oct 21, 2012)

Took the cheese out a little after 3 hours in smoke! now onto the wait!  I vacuum sealed the cheese to store in fridge, is this a good idea or the right thing to do?


----------



## xutfuzzy (Oct 21, 2012)

nekramp said:


> Took the cheese out a little after 3 hours in smoke! now onto the wait!  I vacuum sealed the cheese to store in fridge, is this a good idea or the right thing to do?


It is what I see most everyone who smokes cheese does, and it is what I have been doing.  I use a Sharpie to write the date on the bags to know when I am allowed to start consumption.  Today I had a smoked marbled cheddar from 9-2-12, and it was awesome.  When I ate the cheeses that had only been "resting" for 3-4 weeks they were still a little harsh but improved dramatically as they approached room temperature.  Now the cheeses from that date are much better right out of the fridge.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 21, 2012)

The more time you can give the cheese in the fridge the better it will be


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## roller (Nov 12, 2012)

Have you tried any of your smoked cheese ?


----------

